
A good book on data representation (UI, charts etc.) - loxs
Starting a new job where my initial task will be to build a UI that does &quot;analytics&quot;.<p>Although I have experience with building this kind of things, I have never read any meaningful theory on the topic and this time the task is quite challenging, so I&#x27;d like to educate myself.
======
naifmeh
[https://www.manning.com/books/visualizing-graph-
data](https://www.manning.com/books/visualizing-graph-data) Mannings books are
always a great ressource :)

~~~
loxs
Huh, this seems to be too narrowly focused on visualising graphs, and I'd like
something broader.

